# 1963 case



## Mark Bumgarner (Jan 8, 2019)

where can i get an operators and shop manual for a 1963 case 430 tractor


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Mark
Not too many freebees out there that I can find, but there are plenty of manuals out there for purchase. Well worth the investment. Just search "Case 430 tractor Manuals".


----------



## Mark Bumgarner (Jan 8, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Mark
> Not too many freebees out there that I can find, but there are plenty of manuals out there for purchase. Well worth the investment. Just search "Case 430 tractor Manuals".


not looking for freebee unless some one wants to give me one,just want to know where to get one.


----------

